# Why do you use Bobcat brand?



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RogerCrum said:


> which models do you like best for the money?


Swinger 1K


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes Keith, you have a Swinger 1K and probably married a super-model but what about the mere mortals?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

First I have to agree with Kieth the 1K is the only machine that is built heavy duty enough to handle the abuse of beekeeping . As far as Bobcat over other brands , I think it has to do with the old 610's . With the 5th wheel and mast it made for a great bee moving machine of the day. The Bobcats today are a good size and weight for what we do. Add a mast and a caster and you have a good bee loader . I think it has to do with the fact that there are just allot of Bobcats out there ,you can find a used machine at a good price.

As fas as costs though, the Swinger is the best value for the $$


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a 1995 LX 465
why? Price, size and versatility for beekeeping and farm work. 

What was I looking for when buying a skid steer?
lift capacity, 
size, some machines are very large and harder to transport. But the larger machines lift more, so it all depends on how much you need to lift
the lift on the newer machines have improved from the earlier models. unless your talking mast, because that is the way to go for sure


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Trevor, agree that the Swinger is a great tool designed for the job. Your explanation for Bobcat makes sense. The reason for my question is more idle curiosity since my needs are very modest. I rent a Bobcat from the local dealer for snow removal, forklift duties, etc.. But the older I get, the more tempting it is to buy a used one for various back-saving duties. Thanks to both of you for your responses.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RogerCrum said:


> Thanks to both of you for your responses.


OK... I got it, I'll go back under the bus. Hey maybe the super model is hiding under there?


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL Keith, I was extending thanks to both you and Trevor before Ian responded. Now, thanks also to Ian. I didn't find the supermodel either but the one I did find has kept me around for the last 41 years which is more than I often deserved.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually all I used for quite a few years was a New Holland skid steer (no tail wheel). They invented a unique lift system (later copied by Bobcat) that requires less tilt and lifts away as it lifts up. They also are a bit more stable as they have a lower center of gravity than a Bobcat. Nice machines and quite versatile as with any skid steer and, oh yeah, about 10 grand less than a Swinger or Hummerbee. You could probably even get one with an enclose cab, air and heat for the about the same money. Just dont let Keith know you are getting one.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya, the lift system is a nice touch.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I have John Deere 320. Good powerful machine and I can see better with the articulating arms as oposed to the fixed pivet location of bobcat arms.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> (no tail wheel).


What...... no tail...... no fun ..no tail.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> What...... no tail...... no fun ..no tail.


no crazy wheel? I have a kubota and I dig holes and when I am done I fill them in. Why, you ask. Because I can.


----------

